
gRPC for Production(Golang) - Apssouza
https://github.com/apssouza22/grpc-production-go
======
Apssouza
You can read more about the project here [https://towardsdatascience.com/grpc-
for-production-go-2f62f3...](https://towardsdatascience.com/grpc-for-
production-go-2f62f334824)

------
Apssouza
Check out this open-source project to get a start with GRPC for production

